# Some recent fish



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Heres a few from the last week. Spawn is starting to draw to a close in some waters I think, we've been doing ok.

14 from saltfork on a gill
















some nice channels
the girlfriend has been outfishing me haha








this one went 13
















7.5


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Great looking Fish!!!!Congrats!!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

looks like a good nite for this time of year we been getting the same results lately now the spawns on one or two flats in the teens and some good channels per nite. I been slowing down on the number of nites now. i been goin out now the spawn is in full force one nite a week. In may i think i was starting to think saltfork was my home i was out there so much.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish, and it's also great that you can get your girlfriend out with ya cat fishing at night. I'm still trying to get my girlfriend to try it. I keep telling her once you catch a fish over 8 lbs you will be hooked for life. But once again congrats on a nice flatty and channels.


----------

